
The Banqiao Reservoir Dam Failure of 1975 (2012) - DrScump
http://engineeringfailures.org/?p=723
======
brohee
Not discussed in the article, but did the dam failure add that much to the
body count? Such apocalyptic rain would have meant desolation anyway...

~~~
rrauenza
"6,000 deaths were attributed to the floodwaters, while nearly 145,000 people
lost their lives because of epidemics and famine."

Wow.

~~~
brohee
There would have been huge flooding anyway, it's pretty unclear if the dam
failure added to the death toll. With one meter of rain in a few hours, very
little infrastructure stood a chance anyway...

